# ben [...] tipi



## Schenker

Hola, me gustaría saber qué significa "ben" en esta frase. Gracias.

_"I test clinici avrebbero dimostrato la presenza di ben sei tipi di droga nel sangue"_


----------



## Kraus

Significa "nada menos que" (nada menos que seis tipos de droga en la sangre). O "la friolera de".


----------



## Schenker

Kraus said:


> Significa "nada menos que" (nada menos que seis tipos de droga en la sangre). O "la friolera de".


 
Grazie.

Saluti.


----------



## Cristina.

Dal Tam:
BENE:
(numeri) *nada menos (nientemeno che) ,la friolera de
*spese ben 5 milioni: gastó la friolera de 5 millones
una squadra di ben 24 collaboratori: un equipo con nada menos que 24 colaboradores

*Sus buenos*
Ben 2 milioni di euro m'è costato! = *Sus buenos* 50 millones me ha costado.
(ovviamente nella frase di Schenker non va bene)


----------



## Schenker

Gracias tambien Cristina.


----------



## xeneize

Me inclino por _nada menos que_, que se puede usar en todos los casos arriba citados.
En italiano también vale _nientemeno che_, como dijeron.
Saludos


----------



## Schenker

Hola amigos(as) del foro. Posteo nuevamente en este thread ya que me encontré nuevamente con esta palabra en la siguiente frase y me gustaría saber si en este caso significa "muy" o sigue queriendo decir "nada menos que". Gracias.

_"Un metodo che riduce gli indici di inquinamento di Pechino* ben* al di sotto di quelli delle economie occidentali ricche di industrie ma scarse di abitanti"_


----------



## Cristina.

Muy por debajo. In questo contesto non significa nientemeno che/addirittura


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por responder. "Incluso" queda incluso mejor 

Saludos.


----------



## Schenker

Hola. En esta frase, ¿qué significa "ben"? Claramente no significa "muy", ni "bien", y sería medio raro que significara "la friolera", porque el número al que se refiere es 2 (veces...). ¿Qué me dicen? Gracias. 

_- Io spero, signora, - le rispose - di trovarvi ancora, prima che io lasci il golfo del Messico. Non posso dimenticare una gentildonna alla quale per ben due volte devo la vita._


----------



## Larroja

Schenker said:


> sería medio raro que significara "la friolera", porque el número al que se refiere es 2 (veces...)




Caro Schenker, 
il senso invece è proprio quello, perché non è così comune che una persona ti salvi la vita, e per giunta due volte!


----------



## Neuromante

Pero en español no es normal usarlo en ese caso (Aunque sea correcto como palabra) por eso a Schenker, y a mi, no le caza.
Yo, aquí, diría:
... he llegado a deber dos veces la vida...
Me parece mucho más elegante que "la friolera"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Me parece mucho más elegante que "la friolera"



Sono d'accordo, e infatti ho detto che il senso è quello, non che "la friolera" è l'espressione più consona al contesto. Del resto il dubbio espresso da Schenker non era sull'opportunità di usare "la friolera de", ma sul significato di "ben" in quella circostanza.


----------



## 0scar

Schenker said:


> _"Un metodo che riduce gli indici di inquinamento di Pechino* ben al di sotto* di quelli delle economie occidentali ricche di industrie ma scarse di abitanti"_


 
No hay problema en traducir literalmente "...reduce la contaminación *bien abajo* de..." 

Esto es viejo pero...


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar, esa es una forma argentina. En realidad haría falta la preposición "por":
Bien *por de*bajo de...


----------



## Schenker

Larroja said:


> Caro Schenker,
> il senso invece è proprio quello, perché non è così comune che una persona ti salvi la vita, e per giunta due volte!


 
Hola

Sí, igual había pensado que aunque 2 es poco, si son 2 veces en que se salva la vida, es harto 

Entonces, ¿no tiene una traducción? O habría que buscar una variante como la que propone Neuromante.

Gracias a los que han respondido. Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Significa nada menos/nientemeno
"...a quien  le debo la vida dos veces nada menos"


----------



## Schenker

"Nada menos que" queda absolutamente perfecto 

Gracias.


----------



## Spiritoso78

* --> Nuova domanda / Nueva pregunta <--
*​
Ciao,

quisiera saber como traducir y al mismo tiempo enfatizar al castellano el "ben" o "addirittura: ahora voy a hacer unos ejemplos:

Sono stato in Spagna *ben* 3 volte l'annoscorso.
Sono uscito con quella ragazza *ben* 4 volte.

Vi que el diccionario cita "hasta". ? Que opinàis?

gracias de antemano!


----------



## 0scar

En los ejemplos de arriba poné un sinónimo de *ben,* en italiano


----------

